# Food Issues



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am quite at my wits end as to what I should do about Zorro's diet. He is such a picky and finicky eater. I have tried everything and the only thing that he does like is chicken which obviously can't be all that he eats. He is almost 9 months old. 15 inches at the shoulder and not even 15lbs/7.5 kgs.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a worry isn't it? Plenty of raw feeders on here - how would that work in India? Or home cooked if you have the time to do the research (and the cooking!).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about his size & weight, as you know they come in all sorts of heights and weights, zorro. He may be a cutie small one. As long as he's not too skinny and he is eating.
As for food - I'm not sure, what did you used to feed?
Can't you find the same food online that may do international delivery? Like amazon??


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Alinos said:


> I am quite at my wits end as to what I should do about Zorro's diet. He is such a picky and finicky eater. I have tried everything and the only thing that he does like is chicken which obviously can't be all that he eats. He is almost 9 months old. 15 inches at the shoulder and not even 15lbs/7.5 kgs.


The best thing you can do is to remain calm. Offer the food and if it's not eaten within 15 minutes. Pick it up and cover it or throw it away, until the next feed is due. Zorro will eat. No dog will starve itself to death. No food treats either. Zorro probably knows exactly how to play you to get what he wants. So don't play. Don't fuss. Just act like it's fine. ( you can be crying inside)! Be strong. You can do it.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree: it just sounds like Zorro holds out for the good stuff because he knows that it will magically appear if he doesn't eat his normal food


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Totally agree with the above, I think he is playing you. If the climate is hotter than what he is used to he might need to shed a few pounds to keep cool, the way we need to put a few on to cope with the cold.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep - Molly was a nightmare for eating when I first got her (and very underweight) She would frequently walk away from her bowl when it went down. I fed her twice a day and each time she had 15 minutes to eat after which the bowl was lifted. If she did not eat she got absolutely nothing until her next meal, so no biscuits chews or anything at all.

It took a few weeks for her to establish healthy eating routines but then she started to eat fairly well and actually gained some weight and condition.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't remember exactly how old Zorro is - but I would not be too surprised if he was skinny, both Kiki and Dot were on the thin side. Dot still is, Kiki is distinctly more stocky these days. Age helps (that is my excuse and I'm sticking to It! ) as they get past the manic high energy puppy days and become slightly more sedentary. 
Zorro is I think a slightly nervy chap and he has had to cope with massive upheaval and the move to India. As others have said decide what you are going to feed him, and just offer that. In Kenya we fed our dogs raw - as it was difficult/impossible to buy good pet food at that time. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. His food is the same as what I was feeding him in the US. Half my luggage was his stuff 
But he has always been this finicky. He will sniff his food and walk away. And won't eat that meal or the next one ( he's still on 3 meals). At dinner he will eat but then will have an upset stomach the next day. 
All his bones are sticking out.  
But I am trying to stick to a healthy diet for him. He's eating a high end grain free kibble. I am now adding some boiled vegetables to that which he does seem to like. Let's see how long that lasts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> It's a worry isn't it? Plenty of raw feeders on here - how would that work in India? Or home cooked if you have the time to do the research (and the cooking!).


The raw feeding wouldn't work here unfortunately.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure why you are adding boiled vegetables to his food? I might add them to the food of a dog who I was trying to get to lose weight to fill them up a little but not to a dog who was thin. The complete diets are generally balanced for the dog eating just that - start adding too much and unless what you add is also balanced you are unbalancing it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you ever tried him on a wet food? Poppy wasn't bothered about kibble and I messed about for ages adding things to make it more palatable but I reckon I probably unbalanced it as you say 2ndHand - I was adding bits of fish and chicken. Poppy yums up her NatureDiet every single meal, I think it's much more appetising for her - it has a smell!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Have you ever tried him on a wet food? Poppy wasn't bothered about kibble and I messed about for ages adding things to make it more palatable but I reckon I probably unbalanced it as you say 2ndHand - I was adding bits of fish and chicken. Poppy yums up her NatureDiet every single meal, I think it's much more appetising for her - it has a smell!



Yes. I did try wet food. He didn't like it at all. Infact I have realized that even if his kibble gets even a little bit soggy he won't eat it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Success! Atleast I think so and hope I am not jinxing it by speaking to too soon. 
Vegetables are big part of our diet in India and get cooked for every meal. So for the last couple of days, i keep aside some portion of the vegetables that are being cooked for dinner Then I par boil them and add to Zorro's grain free kibble. He has almost finished off the bowl in his last 5 meals. So maybe this is the answer! I have given him peas, carrots, cauliflower and potatoes so far. Let's hope this continues. 
And just to ensure that I am not upsetting him stomach too much, I give him one tablespoon of yogurt with 1tsp of dried pumpkin. So far so good. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sometimes it doesn't matter if the kibble is grain free and the best of the best, some dogs just don't cope with the high amount of processing that it goes through. Could home prepped food be an option? You could scour the net to get ideas of ratios of ingredients to ensure the balance is right, make up a batch and freeze?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

wellerfeller said:


> Sometimes it doesn't matter if the kibble is grain free and the best of the best, some dogs just don't cope with the high amount of processing that it goes through. Could home prepped food be an option? You could scour the net to get ideas of ratios of ingredients to ensure the balance is right, make up a batch and freeze?



That's going to be the next step. He seems to be liking the veg and kibble combo so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

